# Cold stumble



## jonnyp60 (Jul 30, 2005)

So i just finished the cabby jh install in my 84 rabbit shell. When i start it cold it takes three or four starts to get going once it does start it hunts for a few seconds. now that its running you cant touch the throttle until it is fully warmed up (fan cycles) or it will fall on its face and die. Once it gets to temp it runs good but feels a little short on power. 
tested:
fuel pup relay broke when removing so its jumped right now
carb cleaner all over the bay with no leaks
timing all marks line up
lift pump 300cc in 3 seconds
cold start nice 3 second spray then pules for 10 sec
thermo time 3 second hold then pulse for 10 sec 
wur ohms out 
im stumped on what i should check now. im scared its the pressure valve on the side of the fuel dizzy but the bently is vague on testing it. i un plugged it and it didn't get worse or better. any help would be great thanks.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Have you checked system press? It is controlled by the WUR for both cold and hot engine temps.


----------



## jonnyp60 (Jul 30, 2005)

I don't have a pressure guage yet but I picked up a new CPR/wur from the junk yard. Gonna swap her in and see if it fixes it.


----------



## jonnyp60 (Jul 30, 2005)

Just put in the new CPR and it started right up :beer: now I just gotta fix the timing being at 45 degrees out. Turns out the little marks on the IM shaft and crank are supposed to line up. Who knew. :banghead:


----------



## SlowMotion (Jun 9, 2002)

What's the CPR/WUR ? 
I got the same issues.


----------

